# Ruby eye?



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

How is the genetic of the ruby eye? I have some does with ruby eyes, and two are broken chocolate tan.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

as i understand it the pink eye gene (p) is submissive, pp = pink eyes, Pp = black eyes, PP = black eyes
The the double ressive one (pp) also dilutes black and brown colour

Are you sure that mouse has pink eyes? looks more like black with red eye from a flash to me
_(of course someone correct me if im wrong on anything)_


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

can any mouse with any coat inc dark coats have pink eyes?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think ruby eyes are caused by the recessive 'p'. It's more likely a dilution factor of some sort in the c locus. The mouse shown is a mock chocolate, and ruby eyes are very common in mock chocs. Dark ruby eyes can often look very nearly black.


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

PPVallhunds, this eyes are not red, they look black but with light, they have a light red tint.

Moustress thanks you! This means that the mice with ruby eyes have a dilution factor?

I show you more pics 

A ticked doe:


















And this fuzzy will be home soon


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice red highlights in that pied agouti doe; a good warm mix of colors.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Chocolates can be prone to having dark ruby eyes, it is nothing unique as the gene dilutes both coat and eye but usually the eyes are very dark and go un-noticed. It would go the same for the cinnamon doe you posted of, as she is agouti + chocolate so the same thing can be going on.

There is an actual ruby eyed gene and its written as ru/ru if Im not mistaken, but Im not sure how it effects the coat but it would be good to guess similar pink eye dilution(p/p) does.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

My chocolate Dutch have ruby eyes, and some of my black Dutch too. Chocolate selfs have brown eyes, so I suspect it is something to do with the white markings.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

This is my understanding of it, there is no such thing as pink eyes, they are clear, no pigment. its the blood behind the eye giving it a pink appearance. - catch a pink eyed mouse with a camra flash at the right angle and you wil see the clear eye. Therfore the darker a mouse gets, the more pigment creeps in, hence some appear to have ruby eyes, etc etc. The more pigment in the eye, the less blood can reflect from the rear of the eye. If we had two colured mice say cham and black the its entirely likely that we would have the od wall eye cropping up, one eye dark, one pink.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I see black ticking....whatever.


----------

